# Microondas encastrado no abre ¿Bloqueado?



## Matbarea00 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un microondas Balay encastrado (no puedo ver el modelo por lo que explico abajo).
El botón de apertura se ha roto o soltado por dentro, por lo que no hace nada.
Iba a retirarlo y abrirlo para ver cómo repararlo, pero no sé cómo sacarlo de su sitio 😰.
Creo que para retirarlo tengo que quitar un tornillo que sujeta el marco embellecedor metálico al mueble, pero ese tornillo precisamente se quita con la puerta abierta, así que me encuentro totalmente bloqueado.

¿Alguna idea de qué hacer?

Gracias.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 1, 2021)

Quien esta bloqueado? El microondas o tu? 😜

Es broma. Pues no se, yo probaria con una ventosa para poder tirar hacia fuera. O sino con cinta de doble cara, pero si tienes una ventosa prueba primero, para no dejar marca... Lo de la cinta solo si estas muy desesperado


----------



## unmonje (Sep 1, 2021)

Me reservo los adjetivos para el diseñador de ESO. Es claro que resolvió SU problema y nada mas.
Estaria bueno una foto de mas lejos para ayudar, pero si no me queda otra, haria lo siguiente con el menor daño posible :
1-con un destornillador muy fino o aguja u hoja de afeitar , trataria de palpar donde está el bendito tornillo entre la puerta y el marco
2- haria un agujero pequeño apenas arriba del inoxidable embellecedor, digamos 4 milimetros de manera de poder ver la cola del tornillo y asi desenroscarlo con una pinmza de puntas si se puede. 
Caso contrario, algo de la TAPA del horno va a morir. Habrá que elegir que cosa dañar, para que sea menos costoso.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 1, 2021)

La idea esta bien, pero para desenroscarlo asi te vas a morir, ademas que ya es terminar de romper el microondas

Tira de el, a lo sumo puedes usar el truco de las barras de silicona que se usa para quitar abolladuras de los coches






Y puesto a dañar la puerta antes que la solucion esa yo probaria a atornillar un tornillo en la puerta, de frente. No lo atornilles del todo y agarra la cabeza con unos alicates y tiras. En otras palabras: estarías inventándote un tirador


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2021)

Si en todos los modelos hacen igual:





Tiene un tornillo agarrado al estante,  para sacarlo se debe abrir la puerta.  Pero como justamente está rota vas a tener mirar si podés cortarlo o tratar de sacar el marco .
Si sos medio torpe con las manos ni te metas porque vas a dejar el frente lleno de marcas.

-----------

Recapacitando...  Dale nomás para adelante.   Si llamás a otro,  como lo único que le va a importar es sacarlo rápido, si la cosa se complica igual te lo va a dejar lleno de marcas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 1, 2021)

Buenas, quizás y siendo un poco manitas, se podría fabricar una especie de ganzúa para abrir la puerta sin romper o forzar nada.
Con un "fleje" o un plástico lo suficiente fino para meterlo por la rendija de la puerta y lo suficiente ancho para que ejerza algo de fuerza sin doblarse.
La "herramienta" se introduciría entre puerta y cerco, adoptando forma parecida a una "L" y se deslizaría de abajo a arriba para destrabar la puerta.
Con un poco de maña creo que funcionaría.









Ganzúa a la que hay que dar forma.             ------- Flejes plásticos a los que hay que dar forma. 




Fleje (brida) al que no hay que darle forma, sólo deslizar y
ayudado de un alicate deslizar hacia arriba.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 1, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, quizás y siendo un poco manitas, se podría fabricar una especie de ganzúa para abrir la puerta sin romper o forzar nada.
> Con un "fleje" o un plástico lo suficiente fino para meterlo por la rendija de la puerta y lo suficiente ancho para que ejerza algo de fuerza sin doblarse.
> La "herramienta" se introduciría entre puerta y cerco, adoptando forma parecida a una "L" y se deslizaría de abajo a arriba para destrabar la puerta.
> Con un poco de maña creo que funcionaría.
> ...



ah mira asi se abren los microondas, como los autos... cof, cof


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 1, 2021)

Yo  nunca utilicé ese sistema para abrir la puerta del vecino, ni la del auto ni nada por el estilo...  😇


----------



## unmonje (Sep 1, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si en todos los modelos hacen igual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este video proporcionado por *Eduardo* da la solución solo que el agujero que proponía, va bastante mas abajo. De manera que, *HAY QUE DESTRUIR EL PLASTICO*  que sostiene al tornillo y reemplazarlo por otro luego.
Luego al agujero le pondría un hermoso botón embellecedor para futuras averias.... ya me enojé con ese fabricante y le perdi el respeto.


----------

